# neglected valve cover



## targa (Nov 24, 2003)

How do I clean the wire mesh inside the valve cover? It has never been cleaned. I have run a parts cleaner through it for 24 hours, which did nothing. Is a flame thrower my only option?

Tom


----------



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

Try a can of brake cleaner. If that doesn't do it, buy a new valve cover.....they aren't expensive. Or give yourself an upgrade to a G60 aluminum cover.....it won't tweak as bad and you can put a bit more torque on it. (Plus they sure look better!)


----------

